# pensão vs. reforma



## harshduck

Olá pessoal,

Alguém pode me ajudar explicando a diferença entre "pensão" e "reforma". Eu costumo traduzir ambos como "pension", mas acho que existe diferença e gostava de saber o que é. Se for possível, também serão utís as traduções ao inglês.

Fico grato de quem me ajudar


----------



## machadinho

reforma: _retirement _de militares, *somente* de militares_;_ "aposentadoria definitiva de militar" (Houaiss)
pensão: _allowance_ que o militar reformado ou morto e seus herdeiros recebem do Estado.


----------



## harshduck

machadinho said:


> reforma: _retirement _de militares, *somente* de militares_;_ "aposentadoria definitiva de militar" (Houaiss)
> pensão: _allowance_ que o militar reformado ou morto e seus herdeiros recebem do Estado.


Será que assim é somente no Brasil?


----------



## machadinho

No Brasil, todo mundo entra na _aposentadoria_, exceto os militares, que entram na _reforma. _Professor aposentado, militar reformado.

Mas _pensão_ é qualquer tipo de _allowance_. Por exemplo, o rei dá pensão para um _protegé._ O pai divorciado dá pensão para os filhos que estão sendo criados pela ex-mulher, ou vice-versa. O Estado dá pensão para herdeiros de militares que morreram.


----------



## harshduck

machadinho said:


> No Brasil, todo mundo entra na _aposentadoria_, exceto os militares, que entram na _reforma. _Professor aposentado, militar reformado.


Obrigado. Infelizmente, minha pergunta refere-se ao sistema utilizado em Portugal, aonde acho que _reforma_ tem o significado mas amplio que tem  _aposentadoria_ no Brasil (também utiliza-se a palavra _aposentadoria_, mas mais como sinónimo, acredito).

Desculpa, machadinho, teria sido melhor que eu dissesse inicialmente que referia-me a Portugal. De todas formas, seguro que esta informação sobre o sistema brasileiro será bem util no futuro.



machadinho said:


> Mas _pensão_ é qualquer tipo de _allowance_. Por exemplo, o rei dá pensão para um _protegé._ O pai divorciado dá pensão para os filhos que estão sendo criados pela ex-mulher, ou vice-versa. O Estado dá pensão para herdeiros de militares que morreram.


Isto é, mas eu acho que em Portugal utiliza-se a palavra _pensão_ no contexto aposentadorial tambéem, e ainda necesito saber o que significa.

Incluo o texto original para dar mas contexto:
"Há muito que se impõe um controlo e uma regulação eficaz do mercado de capitais, impedindo a especulação sobre os mais diversos produtos, que vão desde as matérias-primas, operações imobiliárias, pensões, reformas, seguros, com toda uma panóplia de produtos derivados, incluindo sobre as próprias dívidas soberanas."


----------



## anaczz

Em Portugal usa-se "pensão" também como sinônimo de "reforma", isto é, o  valor que uma pessoa reformada recebe mensalmente. No entanto, o termo  pensão abrange também outros benefícios como, por exemplo:
pensão por invalidez
por morte
por velhice
e também:
pensão de alimentos - valor pago ao ex-cônjuge que detém a guarda dos filhos menores de idade.


----------



## machadinho

harshduck said:


> Desculpa, machadinho, teria sido melhor que eu dissesse inicialmente que referia-me a Portugal.


Sem problema. Sempre parto do princípio de que o português europeu e o brasileiro, bem como o africano e o asiático, têm infinitamente mais semelhanças do que diferenças. Então, é só uma pena que dessa vez o que apareceu foi uma diferença.


----------



## harshduck

machadinho said:


> é só uma pena que dessa vez o que apareceu foi uma diferença.


Creio que ocurre mais nos casos de terminologia que tenha que ver com as estruturas do Estado.



anaczz said:


> No entanto, o termo  pensão abrange também outros benefícios como, por exemplo:
> pensão por invalidez
> por morte
> por velhice
> e também:
> pensão de alimentos - valor pago ao ex-cônjuge que detém a guarda dos filhos menores de idade.


Então, pode utilizar-se esta palavra como sinónimo de _segurança social_?


----------



## anaczz

Creio que não.
A expressão "Segurança Social", em Portugal, normalmente refere-se ao órgão público responsável por esses e outros benefícios.
As pensões são alguns dos benefícios a que tem direito os contribuintes da Segurança Social.


----------



## marta12

Em Portugal os reformados têm 'pensões de reforma'. por mais facilidade de linguagem normalmente dizemos só 'reforma'.
A 'pensão de reforma' é obtida depois de (no mínimo) 20 anos de descontos para a Segurança Social.

As pensões não são reformas. 
Existe  a 'Pensão de viuvez' e não de morte.
...a de velhice é que nunca ouvi falar.


----------



## fernandobn97007

machadinho said:


> No Brasil, todo mundo entra na _aposentadoria_, exceto os militares, que entram na _reforma. _Professor aposentado, militar reformado.
> 
> Mas _pensão_ é qualquer tipo de _allowance_. Por exemplo, o rei dá pensão para um _protegé._ O pai divorciado dá pensão para os filhos que estão sendo criados pela ex-mulher, ou vice-versa. O Estado dá pensão para herdeiros de militares que morreram.


 
Eu trocaria a frase, o Estado não dá pensão, o valor da pensão é descontado em fôlha de pagamento a vida toda, mesmo os militares já na reserva ou reforma descontam valores que servirão para a pensão do conjuge.


----------



## harshduck

anaczz said:


> Creio que não.
> A expressão "Segurança Social", em Portugal, normalmente refere-se ao órgão público responsável por esses e outros benefícios.
> As pensões são alguns dos benefícios a que tem direito os contribuintes da Segurança Social.


Desculpa, não me expliquei bem. Minha frase tinha devido ser assim:

Então, pode utilizar-se esta palavra como término geral para um pagamento que um contribuinte recibe como parte dum benefício da Segurança Social? Por exemplo, subsídio de desemprego.


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal os reformados têm 'pensões de reforma'. por mais facilidade de linguagem normalmente dizemos só 'reforma'.
> A 'pensão de reforma' é obtida depois de (no mínimo) 20 anos de descontos para a Segurança Social.
> 
> As pensões não são reformas.
> Pois é, mas um grande número de reformados refere-se à sua própria reforma como "pensão".
> 
> Existe  a 'Pensão de viuvez' e não de morte. Existem também as pensões de sobrevivência, que não abrangem somente os viúvos como podem incluir ascendentes e descendentes.
> 
> ...a de velhice é que nunca ouvi falar.  A de velhice , pelo que eu entendi, é a reforma por idade


----------



## machadinho

fernandobn97007 said:


> Eu trocaria a frase, o Estado não dá pensão, o valor da pensão é descontado em fôlha de pagamento a vida toda, mesmo os militares já na reserva ou reforma descontam valores que servirão para a pensão do conjuge.



Não sabia. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## marta12

A Ana não reparou que disse que as reformas se chamam «pensões de reformas» por isso os mais velhos lhes chamarem pensão.

A pensão de sobrevivência, tanto quanto sei tem a ver com carência de meios financeiros e que eu saiba, posso estar errada, só tem a ver com ascendentes e descentes desde que estes façam parte do mesmo agregado familiar.

A Pensão de reforma, só se tem depois dos 65 anos de idade.


----------



## Carfer

'_Reforma_' é a situação em que a pessoa se encontra (por contraposição à da pessoa que está _'no activo'_), '_pensão'_ o montante que lhe é pago pela segurança social por se encontrar na situação de reformada. No entanto, como a marta referiu, é muito comum as pessoas dizerem '_reforma_' quando, na realidade, se estão a referir à '_pensão_'.


----------



## anaczz

harshduck said:


> Desculpa, não me expliquei bem. Minha frase tinha devido ser assim:
> 
> Então, pode utilizar-se esta palavra como término geral para um pagamento que um contribuinte recibe como parte dum benefício da Segurança Social? Por exemplo, subsídio de desemprego.



Bem, nem todos os benefícios pagos pela Segurança Social são chamados "pensões"; subsídio desemprego, por exemplo, não é uma pensão. Mas todas as pensões citadas anteriormente (excluindo-se a de alimentos) são benefícios pagos pela Segurança Social.  



			
				marta12 said:
			
		

> A pensão de sobrevivência, tanto quanto sei tem a ver com carência de  meios financeiros e que eu saiba, posso estar errada*, só tem a ver com  ascendentes e descentes desde que estes façam parte do mesmo agregado  familiar.


Parece que é justamente o contrário, Marta. As pensões de sobrevivência são as pagas ao cônjuge, aos filhos menores ou dependentes e aos ascendentes dependentes que sobrevivem ao contribuinte da Segurança Social .
As pensões de viuvez e orfandade são pagas a viúvos e órfãos de não contribuintes que recebiam pensões sociais, por exemplo.

*posso também eu estar, é claro!


----------



## marta12

Rendo-me, Ana!


----------



## harshduck

Acabei traduzindo _reformas e pensões_ como _pensions_ simplesmente, porque me parece que são quase iguais fora do nível mais técnico.

Muito obrigado a tudo mundo. Nem sabia quanto difícil seria este assunto!


----------

